# Searching for old IAEI publications



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.amphilsoc.org/library/mole/t/thomson.xml


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow... I'd could spend years rummaging through an interesting collection such as Thompson seems to have given.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Joe....I love this stuff.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*More audio and stories*

Here'a one of the reasons why I don't sleep anymore, just fantastic, I can be there way back when!

http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi1330.htm

Search "home" for more, and find stories about early electricity and much more.. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Old books*

 *Audel Practical Electricity*

ISBN: *0025845616* 
Author: *Robert Gordon Middleton L. Donald Meyers Joseph A. Tedesco *
Publisher: Audel
Edition: 4
Date published: 1988-07-29
Format: Paperback
Number of pages: 512
All Editions Similar Books 

 *Electrical Courses for Apprentices and Journeymen*

ISBN: *0025945505* 
Author: *Joseph A. Tedesco *
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons Inc
Edition: 3
Date published: Jun 1988
Format: Hardcover
Number of pages: 471
All Editions Similar Books


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got one called "Basic Checklists...." by some Tedesco guy. Ever heard of that one?:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sure Joe will sign it for you if you ask nicely.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

*Bump*

I love this old stuff...kind of makes me feel younger. Lets see if we can keep it coming.
Please


----------

